# 48-inch Bahad Zubu stick



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2008)

[yt]u7WLexW07ZU[/yt]


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Mar 10, 2008)

I believe that is part of a kampilan practice. PGmike might know for sure.


----------



## Twist (Mar 10, 2008)

It is ..


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 10, 2008)

It does look like it might be that.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 10, 2008)

Wow, great find! I wonder what year that was.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Mar 10, 2008)

the title sounds like the punch line to a joke...


----------



## PG Michael B (Jun 11, 2008)

Bio stick flows along the same lines with kampilan..it also has hidden mano y mano within the method. An intriguing way to be sure....come see me lads and we can break it down..salamat

PG Michael B
BaHad Zu'Bu KA'LI Ilustrisimo

www.bahadzubuwest.org


----------

